

New tool fingerprints phone route - meatsock
http://www.gatech.edu/newsroom/release.html?nid=61428
via Schneier on Security.<p>The tool is called PinDr0p, and works by analysing the various characteristic noise artifacts left in audio by the different types of voice network - cellular, VoIP etc. For instance, packet loss leaves tiny gaps in audio signals, too brief for the human ear to detect, but quite perceptible to the PinDr0p algorithms.
======
meatsock
here's the article from the register.
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/06/voice_fingerprints/>

